# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ربيع 2013 يعيد ماكياج التسعينيات

## دموع الغصون

*


مهما تظهر تقاليع جديدة في عالم الماكياج والموضة ومهما انجذب إليها المتابعون لكل ما هو جديد فى عالم الموضة، نجدها تبقى قليلا وما تلبث أن تزول. فالطبيعة البشرية تميل إلى الاعتدال. والقاعدة في عالم الجمال لا تختلف كثيرا، فخبراء التجميل دائما ما يعودون إلى البساطة كخطوة أولى نحو الجمال الحقيقي غير المصطنع.

جمال التسعينيات

وهذا الربيع نعود بصيحات الجمال إلى ما رأيناه في التسعينيات، حيث الاعتماد على تحديد العين بشكل مميز او اللجوء إلى ألوان زاهية ولكن في لوك أنثوي بسيط.


وقد اتضحت موضة الموسم للماكياج من خلال عروض الأزياء. ومن أجمل طلات الماكياج الاعتماد على اللون الفوشيا الزاهي لأحمر الشفاه دون استخدام قلم لتحديد العين او أي لون آي شادون ظاهر باستثناء الأبيض اللامع قليلا جدا ليعمل كالهايلايتر على الجفن العلوي. وقد ظهر موديل في عرض أزياء Dries Van Noten لربيع وصيف 2013 بهذا اللوك اللافت للانتباه.

وكان اللون الفوشيا قد عاد للماكياج بقوة في الصيف الماضي مع الالوان النيون، إلا أن كبرى دور الأزياء العالمية أصدرت ألوانا بدرجات زاهية وأغمق من النيون التقليدي ليكون لون الموسم خاصة لصاحبات البشرة البيضاء.


ومن الطلات التي تعود إلى التسعينيات أيضا لإحدى عارضات مجموعة Philip Lim لربيع 2013، والتي تحاكي ما نراه في أفلام هذه الفترة، حتى في تصفيفة الشعر.


ولا يجب أن ننسى ان أحمر الشفاه النبتي كان من الصيحات التي ميزت التسعينيات، وها هو يعود أيضا، وقد برز في عرض Jonathan Saunders حيث ظهر به أكثر من موديل.


ولوك آخر يذكرنا بالتسعينيات هو ما اعتمد على احمر شفاه وردي غير لامع، بحيث يبدو كما لو كان بقايا لون داكن. وكان شائعا في الفترة المذكورة لكثرة استخدام الروج غير اللامع والذي كان دائما ما يترك أثرا ملونا على الشفاه.


الآي شادو الأزرق الزاهي

لا شك أن اللون الأزرق هو اختيار خبراء التجميل للآي شادو هذا الربيع. بدرجات كثيرة تتراوح بين اللبني ولون الحبر الذى لجأ خبراء التجميل إليه في معظم عروض الربيع.

ففي عرض Mary Katrantzou Val Garland ظهر موديل بلوك يعتمد على تغطية الجفن العلوي باللون الأزرق الداكن دون احمر شفاه.

أما موديل Moschino Cheap & Chic فاختار الأزرق الزاهي اللامع قليلا لتحديد خط العين السفلي مع ماكياج وردي خفيف جدا.

وفي عرض Vivienne Westwood في أسبوع الموضة بلندن أيضا ظهر الآي شادو الازرق على أكثر من موديل من بينهن واحدة سمراء البشرة في لوك اعتمد على درجة التركواز المطفية.

أما عارضات Clements Ribeiro فظهرن بماكياج يسوده ظل الجفون اللبني الناعم، والذي غلب أيضا على مجموعة الأزياء النهارية.

*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالرغم انه الموضوع للصبايا 
بس انه في تقلبات كثيرة بالنسبة لاساليب الظهور لدى الفتاة باسلوب اللباس او المكياجات وهذا يعكس على القدرة على انتقاء الافضل لكل فتاه بما يناسب الشكل او اللون المحبب له 

مشكورة دموع على الموضوع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حلوة 
يسلللللللللللللللللمو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

طلات انيقة 
لكن شعرت ان بعض الالوان مبالغ فيها
مشكورة

----------


## (dodo)

كل موديلات زمان رجعت 
يسلمو دموع عالصور

----------


## دموع الغصون

نوّرتوا صبايا 
تعليقات مميزة

----------

